# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Anderson Silva to fight Dan Henderson!!!

## J-Dogg

I'm taking Henderson on this one:

From MMAweekly.com


The Ultimate Fighting Championship, at the post-fight press conference in New Jersey, announced that Pride 185-pound division champion Dan Henderson has finally relented and has agreed to fight UFC champion Anderson Silva.

The bout is to take place sometime in March, which would most likely be at the UFCs return to Columbus, Ohio on March 1 at Nationwide Arena.

Henderson suffered a disappointing decision loss in his return to the UFC last September, when he lost to current light heavyweight champion Quinton Jackson. Despite that loss, he had steadfastly said he wanted to remain in the 205-pound class.

Silva has dominated the 185-pound division since debuting in the UFC with a 49-second TKO of Chris Leben in June of 2006. He has finished all five of his fights in the Octagon, only two of them going outside the first round.

----------


## Big

Should be a good bout, I too will take Henderson.

----------


## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

Close to call.....its hard to see Anderson lose after how impressive hes been lately, Ill go with Anderson

----------


## J-Dogg

> Close to call.....its hard to see Anderson lose after how impressive hes been lately, Ill go with Anderson


As far as him beating Franklin....He just cannot defend the clinch. 

Hendo on the other hand fighting in pride for years and winning does know how to defend the clinch.

Anderson is definatly dominating the middle wieght class....but it is also one of the weakest classes in UFC atm.

Bringing Hendo down to 185 will bring some intrest to this class. Most of the intrest is in the LHW class as it is stacked with quality fighters.

----------


## abombing

WOO HOO! This will be a fight! I'll take Hendo

----------


## BG

Very exciting.

----------


## doolo

Stylisticly its a bad match up for silva. As talented as silva is the styles make for an easy fight for henderson. With henderson wrestling background he will be able to decide where the fight is going to happen.

----------


## J-Dogg

Anyone can win, and I don't like to garantee wins so I won't. But what advantage would/does Silva have on Henderson? 
Experince?
Ground game?
Striking?
Strength?
Fighting Knowledge?

Henderson has Coll***ower for ears for a reason, he's been doing this for a long time and has beat bigger, tuffer and more impressive opponets than Silva. I honestly feel Silva is just in a wieght class that is easy to dominate. The lack of talent in the 185lb accredits to Silva's ease so far.

Again, anyone can win any fight. But I see Henderson winning and there is nothing else left for him at 185. Beat silva, go back to 205.

----------


## BgMc31

Seems to me the same arguments people are using to claim henderson would beat sylvia is the same arguments they used to claim henderson would beat Rampage and we all know how that turned out.

----------


## Sepsis

> Seems to me the same arguments people are using to claim henderson would beat sylvia is the same arguments they used to claim henderson would beat Rampage and we all know how that turned out.


you do realize rampage is the LHW champion right? hendo gave him a tough fight and some may argue won a round or two. there is no comparison between silva and rampage as opponents.

----------


## J-Dogg

> Seems to me the same arguments people are using to claim henderson would beat sylvia is the same arguments they used to claim henderson would beat Rampage and we all know how that turned out.


Who ever said that is on crack, tell them to put down the pipe.

Henderson is NOT stronger than Rampage
Henderson is NOT a better striker than Rampage
Henderson IS a better wrestler than Rampage
Henderson IS more experinced than Rampage

Even though Rampage is not as experinced on the ground, he is strong enough to over power a good wrestler.

I'm not saying Henderson will win, but on Paper, this fight favors Henderson in almost every way. The only thing Silva has going for him in this fight is Henderson will be cutting wieght so might not be as strong as he would normally at 185. Granted though, this fight is many months out.

----------


## The Lion

I agree, I am favoring Hendo. Although Silva has looked pretty dominate, the 185 weight class is pretty weak and Silva just might be a big fish in a small pond. However, if he beats Hendo I'll have to change my opinion.

----------


## BgMc31

> Who ever said that is on crack, tell them to put down the pipe.
> 
> Henderson is NOT stronger than Rampage
> Henderson is NOT a better striker than Rampage
> Henderson IS a better wrestler than Rampage
> Henderson IS more experinced than Rampage
> 
> Even though Rampage is not as experinced on the ground, he is strong enough to over power a good wrestler.
> 
> I'm not saying Henderson will win, but on Paper, this fight favors Henderson in almost every way. The only thing Silva has going for him in this fight is Henderson will be cutting wieght so might not be as strong as he would normally at 185. Granted though, this fight is many months out.



Yeah, I said it and no I ain't on the pipe. Keep your childish assumptions to your self, little man! I merely stated my opinion which is just as valid as yours. 

Although Silva isn't as big or strong as Rampage, he has fought many strong individuals with much more ground experience than Rampage. And you all seem to be forgetting that Anderson is a BJJ black belt as well. He just hasn't had to use it as much. And secondly Henderson is not a better striker than Anderson so it comes down to whether Hendo can out wrestle Anderson and not get into a striking match. I think it's a good match up for Anderson, not saying he'll win, but I think he deserves a lot more credit than people are giving him.

----------


## Logan13

> I agree, I am favoring Hendo. Although Silva has looked pretty dominate, *the 185 weight class is pretty weak* and Silva just might be a big fish in a small pond. However, if he beats Hendo I'll have to change my opinion.


agreed.

----------


## Logan13

> Yeah, I said it and no I ain't on the pipe. Keep your childish assumptions to your self, little man! I merely stated my opinion which is just as valid as yours. 
> 
> Although Silva isn't as big or strong as Rampage, he has fought many strong individuals with much more ground experience than Rampage. And you all seem to be forgetting that Anderson is a BJJ black belt as well. He just hasn't had to use it as much. And secondly Henderson is not a better striker than Anderson so it comes down to whether Hendo can out wrestle Anderson and not get into a striking match. I think it's a good match up for Anderson, not saying he'll win, but I think he deserves a lot more credit than people are giving him.


----------,
ah nevermind.

----------


## rooster101

you just may see them as the new coaches on the 185lbs ultimate fighter?!

----------


## J-Dogg

> Yeah, I said it and no I ain't on the pipe. Keep your childish assumptions to your self, little man! I merely stated my opinion which is just as valid as yours. 
> 
> Although Silva isn't as big or strong as Rampage, he has fought many strong individuals with much more ground experience than Rampage. And you all seem to be forgetting that Anderson is a BJJ black belt as well. He just hasn't had to use it as much. And secondly Henderson is not a better striker than Anderson so it comes down to whether Hendo can out wrestle Anderson and not get into a striking match. I think it's a good match up for Anderson, not saying he'll win, but I think he deserves a lot more credit than people are giving him.


Who you callin "little man!" lol, never meant any disrespect, you know how guys get though standing behind their fighter  :Smilie:

----------


## BG

Silva hasnt come close to fighting somebody like Rampage.....sorry. Rampage is ontop of his game when he fough Dan, never been better and at the moment I dont think theres a fighter in the world in better shape nor as focused.

----------


## test_cyp

This should be a great fight. Either way, we'll problably get a rematch out of this also given the current lack of opponents in the division. If Hendo can't beat Anderson, then the only other competition I see, is if they somehow get Fihlio over to the UFC.

----------

